# Hey ! What's up . New To this site . Was a member of Eroids . renorob



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce myself . Brand new to the website . Was a member of eroids . Sothing going on with that site right now . HAving problems with the server or they got shut down . don't know !:no:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

welcome buddy enjoy your time here


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## JakeWarner786 (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to uk-M


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Do any of you guy's know if eroids got shut down?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

welcome  x x


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ! for the welcome


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M

One of the rules to this site is you cant discuss sources and that website is a major source


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ! Bro


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry ! Bro . Won't happen again . Do you have the same thing here . I'am sorry ! I'am a newbie .


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ! For the welcome


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate! Enjoy your stay


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

eroids is w4nk mate,ye it looks like its down,full of scammers imo.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mal said:


> eroids is w4nk mate,ye it looks like its down,full of scammers imo.


My mate got ripped off for $1000, and welcome to the OP

You're in the right place for good advice, i've learned a lot here


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM mate


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome .


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome mate!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sup Newbee!! :cowboy:


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ! For the welcome . New from Eroids .


----------



## renorob (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks ! Do they have a review area like eroids does here ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not of sources. However there are many individual threads by members discussing steroids, both the good and the bad on the steroids section


----------

